

In app purchases - surely wrong in a kid's game? - dansingerman
http://brickmark.com/2010/11/in-app-purchases-for-kids/

======
dansingerman
While I can kind of understand why someone might want to pay for virtual goods
an app clearly targeted at kids that can potentially make an in-app purchase
of tens of dollars with no further authentication is plainly wrong.

Also in the iTunes description the developer states "iOS will keep you logged
on for 15 minutes after you download the App. Additional purchases won't
require a re-entry of the password during this 15 minutes interval. This is a
function of the iOS software _and not within our control_ " (My emphasis)

Any good developer would make sure the UX made it clear when you were making
an in-app purchase in an appropriate way. It's not good enough to blame it on
iOS.

